# Stop the itachi wank



## johnsuwey (Oct 17, 2013)

Seriously, this is getting out of hand.  

Every thread you see someone fapping to Itachi.  

Wank wank wank
Yank yank yank

Itachi can apparently solo everyone except Zeus, Thor, and Superman.
EXCEPT when he is healthy, and then the can take all 3 of those on at the same time.

Wank wank wank
Yank yank yank

Lets just ignore the FACT he wasn't grown up and healthy!


Wank wank wank
Yank yank yank


Before you post!
Go to google, bring up a pic of itachi,  and rub one off.  
Get it out of your system, so we can discuss things seriously.


----------



## Nikushimi (Oct 17, 2013)

Itachi solos.


----------



## Baroxio (Oct 17, 2013)

Doesn't belong in the Battledome. That said, Itachi solos.


----------



## Kai (Oct 17, 2013)




----------



## ReverseZero12 (Oct 17, 2013)

What do you expect. Itachi's fanbase is the worst.


----------



## johnsuwey (Oct 17, 2013)

Baroxio said:


> Doesn't belong in the Battledome. That said, Itachi solos.



Of course it belongs here, because every other person is a itachi wanking troll.


----------



## tanman (Oct 17, 2013)

What's that I hear?
Oh, yes. Yes. Itachi soloes.



*Spoiler*: __ 



Itachi wank is far from the worst thing about this section. It's not even in the top 100


----------



## Baroxio (Oct 17, 2013)

johnsuwey said:


> Of course it belongs here, because every other person is a itachi wanking troll.



That makes total logically coherent sense. Except, no it doesn't.

One more thing, Itachi solos.


----------



## Nikushimi (Oct 17, 2013)

ReverseZero12 said:


> What do you expect. Itachi's fanbase is the worst.



We just work with what we're given.



johnsuwey said:


> Of course it belongs here, because every other person is a itachi wanking troll.



So in order to stop people from wanking Itachi...you posted this thread, which is only going to invite people to come wank Itachi.

Good job.


----------



## Psp123789 (Oct 17, 2013)

Totsuka GG   Amaterasu GG  genjutsu GG 

Itachi is the solo king, he will stop getting wanked when he stops being such a beast solo'er. That being said Itachi solos.


----------



## Dr. White (Oct 17, 2013)

Itachi had sex with every girl in your life


----------



## RBL (Oct 17, 2013)

this guy is obviously a troll, he is the samge fagt who posted suigetsu > gai

and everyone is >>>>>>> neji,gai and lee.

obviously itachi solo's


----------



## johnsuwey (Oct 17, 2013)

Psp123789 said:


> Totsuka GG   Amaterasu GG  genjutsu GG
> 
> Itachi is the solo king, he will stop getting wanked when he stops being such a beast solo'er.



Itachi is the best at solo alright. 
He dies all by himself!


----------



## Bonly (Oct 17, 2013)

The solo king enjoys the taste of your tears, he ask that you keep crying while he looks damn good standing in the wind.


----------



## johnsuwey (Oct 17, 2013)

Brandon Lee said:


> this guy is obviously a troll, he is the samge fagt who posted suigetsu > gai
> 
> and everyone is >>>>>>> neji,gai and lee.
> 
> obviously itachi solo's



I think I said lee, but maybe even gai, seeing as he has no means to harm him.


----------



## Nikushimi (Oct 17, 2013)

johnsuwey said:


> Itachi is the best at solo alright.
> He dies all by himself!



Itachi kills himself because no one else can.


----------



## Jagger (Oct 17, 2013)

You're just mad because Itachi stole your girl.


----------



## johnsuwey (Oct 17, 2013)

Wank wank wank
Yank yank yank
Spank spank spank


----------



## johnsuwey (Oct 17, 2013)

Shit yo!  Wankers!


----------



## Nikushimi (Oct 17, 2013)

Jagger said:


> You're just mad because Itachi stole your girl.



I think he's probably more mad because his girl stole Itachi. 



johnsuwey said:


> Itachi is nothing more than a high Jounin, maybe low Kage.
> 
> That's it!
> Anything more than that is just wank.



Cockslash @ 300km/h, GG.


----------



## Lord Valgaav (Oct 17, 2013)

OP is jellies cause Itachi solos


----------



## Nikushimi (Oct 17, 2013)

Wank wank wank
Yank yank yank
Spank spank spank


----------



## Psp123789 (Oct 17, 2013)

johnsuwey said:


> *He dies all by himself!*



Mad because itachi solos?   
Get used to it the solo king will keep soloing until he has no more to solo.


----------



## johnsuwey (Oct 17, 2013)

Itachi is nothing more than a high Jounin, maybe low Kage.

That's it!
Anything more than that is just wank.


----------



## Nikushimi (Oct 17, 2013)

I'm sure Orochimaru thought so too when Itachi one-paneled him.


----------



## Tsunami (Oct 17, 2013)

Nikushimi said:


> Itachi solos.





Baroxio said:


> Doesn't belong in the Battledome. That said, Itachi solos.





Kai said:


>





tanman said:


> What's that I hear?
> Oh, yes. Yes. Itachi soloes.
> 
> 
> ...





Baroxio said:


> That makes total logically coherent sense. Except, no it doesn't.
> 
> One more thing, Itachi solos.





Psp123789 said:


> Totsuka GG   Amaterasu GG  genjutsu GG
> 
> Itachi is the solo king, he will stop getting wanked when he stops being such a beast solo'er. That being said Itachi solos.





Bonly said:


> The solo king enjoys the taste of your tears, he ask that you keep crying while he looks damn good standing in the wind.





Valgaav said:


> OP is jellies cause Itachi solos




Game, Set, Match!


----------



## Psp123789 (Oct 17, 2013)

I'm pretty sure the juubi is above kage lvl..........


----------



## johnsuwey (Oct 17, 2013)

Nikushimi said:


> I'm sure Orochimaru thought so too when Itachi one-paneled him.



That was luck, and itachi is the worst matchup for Orochimaru.

Orochimaru defeats far more high tier opponents than itachi does.


----------



## kaminogan (Oct 17, 2013)

i find the itachi wank funny...

although it is getting old....

lets replace it with deidara or kisame wank !


----------



## Jagger (Oct 17, 2013)

johnsuwey said:


> Itachi is nothing more than a high Jounin, maybe low Kage.
> 
> That's it!
> Anything more than that is just wank.


   

Are you seriously placing Itachi on the same tier as Sakura? Which I believe it's either High-Jounin or low Kage.


----------



## kaminogan (Oct 17, 2013)

i thought sakura was jounin level, 

meh,


----------



## johnsuwey (Oct 17, 2013)

I wouldn't dare call Sakura low kage level.

Itachi ~ kakashi ~ Gai

Something like that maybe.
Even that might be generous given Sasuke essentially drawed Itachi.


----------



## Sadgoob (Oct 17, 2013)

johnsuwey said:


> Itachi can apparently solo everyone except Zeus, Thor, and Superman.
> EXCEPT when he is healthy, and then the can take all 3 of those on at the same time.



I'm pretty sure sick Itachi can Tsukuyomi them just as well.

And stop wanking Superman, gawd.


----------



## Cord (Oct 17, 2013)

johnsuwey said:


> Itachi can apparently solo everyone except Zeus, Thor, and Superman.
> EXCEPT when he is healthy, and then the can take all 3 of those on at the same time.
> 
> Wank wank wank
> ...




​


----------



## Xeros (Oct 17, 2013)

It'll take more than 200,000,000 years before you can even destroy the mass of Itachi Wank.


----------



## Empathy (Oct 17, 2013)

We acknowledge your demands and have agreed to stop wanking Itachi.


----------



## Van Konzen (Oct 17, 2013)

Itachi totsuka ggd OPs ass..


----------



## Lord Valgaav (Oct 17, 2013)




----------



## Jagger (Oct 17, 2013)

Then, what is Strat's reason for living?


----------



## Monna (Oct 17, 2013)

Jagger said:


> Are you seriously placing Itachi on the same tier as Sakura? Which I believe it's either High-Jounin or low Kage.


Sakura is no higher than low chuunin, and that's being generous.


----------



## Turrin (Oct 17, 2013)

What are you talking about OP, didn't you know only the very few shinobi Tayuya the forbidden one level and above can beat Itachi


----------



## IchLiebe (Oct 17, 2013)

Strategoob said:


> I'm pretty sure sick Itachi can Tsukuyomi them just as well.
> 
> And stop wanking Superman, gawd.



Itachi can't dodge lightning. Superman goes the speed of light. 

Itachi needs eye contact to use Tsukiyomi. Superman has heat vision which destroys what he looks at.

Itachi needs susanoo for defense. Superman gets...well just watch. 

Itachi uses amaterasu. Superman can cause hurricane winds by breathing.

Itachi bleds from kunai's. Superman got hit by a fucking nuke, reduced to an almost skeleton, and regenerated from it.

Itachi kicked Kurenai a couple of feet. Superman moves fucking planets.

As for Thor, he can use lightning which we all know beats Susanoo. And it's not a one shot deal like Sasuke.

Zeus has the goddamn lightning bolt.


----------



## RBL (Oct 17, 2013)

Do you want me to get butthurt at your trollish comment, you don't clearly know who i'm

[YOUTUBE]48H34ukFe8g[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Skywalker (Oct 17, 2013)

Itachis drill is the drill that will pierce the heavens.


----------



## Sans (Oct 18, 2013)

HOW DO OPINIONS WORK.


----------



## johnsuwey (Oct 18, 2013)

Jane Crocker said:


> Sakura is no higher than low chuunin, and that's being generous.



Low chunin?  Are you kidding?


----------



## Sans (Oct 18, 2013)

johnsuwey said:


> Low chunin?  Are you kidding?



That awkward moment when someone who thinks Itachi is a jounin calls out someone else's tier placements.


----------



## Psp123789 (Oct 18, 2013)

johnsuwey said:


> *Itachi is nothing more than a high Jounin, maybe low Kage.*


----------



## Overhaul (Oct 18, 2013)




----------



## The Pirate on Wheels (Oct 18, 2013)

There are about three or four people in the Itachi fandom that post in this section, and two of them don't even post in the BD threads anymore.  The other one just jokes around, and the last one is Niku.


----------



## johnsuwey (Oct 18, 2013)

Komnenos said:


> That awkward moment when someone who thinks Itachi is a jounin calls out someone else's tier placements.



Strawman.
I never said he was a jounin, I said high jounin to low kage.
Which puts him on par with kakashi and gai.

That seems more than fair to me seeing as he tied with a much weaker version of sasuke.


----------



## Master Sephiroth (Oct 18, 2013)




----------



## Lace (Oct 18, 2013)

Um...sex appeal anyone?


----------



## LostSelf (Oct 18, 2013)

I think you should blame Kishimoto. Not the fans


----------



## DaVizWiz (Oct 18, 2013)

It's died as of late, personally I find Minato and Madara more alluring, Itachi always seemed like a dorky old man trapped in a young man's body. There was no sign of innocence or life in almost all of his exploits; he was nothing more than a soldier. He also let everyone around him control his talents as if he was a slave. He sacrificed his clan and committed ungodly sins for the village, and he sacrificed his life for a lie that was supposed to keep Sasuke from seeking revenge. Those are the actions of a pushover. 

His entire life consisted of nothing but killing people and fabricating lies. I honestly don't understand how people like him more than Sasuke, they're nearly exactly the same personality- they show no emotion and are war childs. His combat proficiency was clearly impressive but he was never portrayed on the level of Minato, Madara or Hashirama. He's a highly skilled body with strangely powerful charms and MS, but that's all he is. A forgotten gem that was abused and worn down by superiors that were less intelligent than himself, a child born in a circumstance of war who made a choice and a sacrifice that immediately compromised his future.

I suppose it's just the style in which Kishimoto portrayed him, always painted in darkness and vague emotion, confident, sort of a Rock-star look, the dark horse hero combined with his advanced skills that attracted the emos- which are the brunt of his fanbase. I suppose you'd have to ask the fanboys why they like him so much. Though, when I think of Itachi, the immediate word that comes to mind is "Waste". That is, he wasted his talent and power scale over a bunch of nonsense deceptions and compromised his power just to fabricate a false character for the good of the village and his brother. It's a shame, really; Nobody else on his level really had to sacrifice their talent or character for a political deception of bloodshed.

His accomplishments in life amount to stopping a war caused by Uchiha that happened anyway, in an effort to save his brother. He sacrificed his talent, power scale, character and soul for that. Sasuke has since ravaged the political landscape by killing a Hokage and willfully hunting Jinchuriki of rogue countries, and is now on the path to becoming as evil as Madara, though he is holding up the deception well. When Sasuke is not granted power and exiled from the village for previously attacking Bee, all of the kages, Kakashi and Naruto, and killing Danzo, after this war you can be sure he'll repeat the actions of so many of his predecessors. An attractive story which Itachi is directly linked to, I guess that's also why he is liked so much.


----------



## Azula (Oct 18, 2013)

people think repeating the same thing dozens of times will make it true


----------



## the_symbol_of_rebirth (Oct 18, 2013)

The fanboys made Itachi into a joke character. Pretty obvious that when someone shouts Itachi solos   they are just messing around / trolling guys like johnsuwey.


----------



## RandomLurker (Oct 18, 2013)

Stopping the Itachi wank? You might as well try to stop a bullet train with your body.


----------



## Zenith (Oct 18, 2013)




----------



## Jad (Oct 18, 2013)

Ahahaah. Kishi...


How many tissues did you waste jacking yourself to that picture.

Classic Kishi. When all else fails, just bring Itachi into the frame.


----------



## Ernie (Oct 18, 2013)

Fuck Itachi, lame ass ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) he is.


----------



## Sadgoob (Oct 18, 2013)

Jagger said:


> Then, what is Strat's reason for living?


----------



## ThunderCunt (Oct 18, 2013)

Atleast Itachi have more feats and less hype(ok, he does get hype once in a while) so his wanking is not all that bad. But he does get wanked more often than others. But seriously, if you want it to stop then you should not make an obvious bait thread, so that people can wank him a little more. 

Also posting this yet *again *


----------



## Trojan (Oct 18, 2013)

OP, it cannot be helped. 

Even though itachi is hardly in top 20.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Oct 18, 2013)

Itachi soloes


----------



## Garcher (Oct 18, 2013)

You should rather ban him from Battledome.

no one is wanking on Itachi, the people who don't acknowledge him as the strongest, sexiest, smartest, wisest, godliest are haters or haven't read the manga.


----------



## Ghost (Oct 18, 2013)

johnsuwey said:


> Seriously, this is getting out of hand.
> 
> Every thread you see someone fapping to Itachi.
> 
> ...


----------



## Nikushimi (Oct 18, 2013)

Miyamoto Musashi said:


> [sp][/sp]



That awkward moment when you catch the author of the character you wank to wanking to that character.

And then he keeps going.


----------



## Seiji (Oct 18, 2013)

Dafuq is this thread not closed yet?



Baroxio said:


> Doesn't belong in the Battledome. That said, Itachi solos.


 




Cordelia said:


> ​


 







  

On second thought, keep goin'. Itachi solos either way.


----------



## Miyamoto Musashi (Oct 18, 2013)

Bow down, motherfuckers.


----------



## DCI Kurusu (Oct 18, 2013)

Modderfakker said:


> Fuck Itachi, lame ass ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) he is.



*Blasphemy *- the action or offence of speaking sacrilegiously about God or sacred things; profane talk.

I believe this classes as *blasphemy*. Crucify him, I will watch


----------



## 420 Blaze (Oct 18, 2013)

What you call wank, I call a strong connection to objective reality.

You say I'm wanking, I say you're bitching because butthurt. Itachi is extremely strong, and happens to be portrayed as a righteous character - which clashes with your personal morality. _That_, and not your weak feints to other subjects, is what bothers you.


----------



## DCI Kurusu (Oct 18, 2013)

420 Blaze said:


> What you call wank, I call a strong connection to objective reality.
> 
> You say I'm wanking, I say you're bitching because butthurt. Itachi is extremely strong, and happens to be portrayed as a righteous character - which clashes with your personal morality.



Well said, well said good chap


----------



## Baroxio (Oct 18, 2013)

DCI Kurusu said:


> *Blasphemy *- the action or offence of speaking sacrilegiously about God or sacred things; profane talk.
> 
> I believe this classes as *blasphemy*. Crucify him, I will watch



People who hate on Itachi only do so because they want to keep living in their sinful ways. Deep down in their heart, they know Itachi solos!


----------



## Van Konzen (Oct 19, 2013)

being on any stimulant or smoking any kind of grass of its type
is a kid's play compared to the elation in worshiping Itachi..


----------



## sanninme rikudo (Oct 19, 2013)

beacasue itachi soloes


----------



## johnsuwey (Oct 22, 2013)

That is funny as hell.


----------



## johnsuwey (Oct 22, 2013)

Elia said:


> OP, it cannot be helped.
> 
> Even though itachi is hardly in top 20.



Easy now, facts hurt!


----------



## Miyamoto Musashi (Oct 22, 2013)

johnsuwey said:


> Easy now, facts hurt!



*Fact * _\ˈfakt\_

Noun 


: Something that has actual existence


*Opin?ion * _\ə-ˈpin-yən\_

Noun 


: What someone thinks about a particular thing


And those are facts!


----------



## johnsuwey (Oct 22, 2013)

See what I mean, already one butthurt fan.  You got to be careful with those facts bro!


----------



## Baroxio (Oct 22, 2013)

johnsuwey said:


> See what I mean, already one butthurt fan.  You got to be careful with those facts bro!


----------



## Miyamoto Musashi (Oct 22, 2013)

johnsuwey said:


> See what I mean, already one butthurt fan.  You got to be careful with those facts bro!



Yep, I'm the butthurt one.


Sorry you can't comprehend a dictionary.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Oct 22, 2013)

The fun is over, friends.


----------

